# Linux Image System Backup



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

nach dem ich nun festgestellt habe das Alle Tipps ins Nevada fürhren und keins 
der ebnenholfen Tools zu gebrauchen ist ,
ich habe mein Linux mit der Live CD vom PAragon Backup 2012 gesichert ,
1 x normal und dann noch mal MBR oder so änlich ist oft der Boot Sektor ?

weiß meint ihr klapp da die System  Wiederherstellung  ?

NEXP


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

In welchem Format hast du denn gesichert? 

MBR = Partitionstabelle != Bootsektor


----------



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

nur vom System LW   (gesamtes LW Sichern ) dann noch mal mit MBR,
auf eine 32Fat  Partition auf dem Linux PC das  ich auch mit einer Boot CD an die Inhalte komme da liegen die ganzen Sicherungen ,
ob die Wiederherstellen klappt was mal was ist , diese Pagaron CD ist ja Linux wenn man so will ob das klappt ?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

Normalerweise kannst du doch einfach über die Backupsoftware das Backup wieder einspielen.


----------



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst du doch einfach über die Backupsoftware das Backup wieder einspielen.



Bekannter  hat sich sein System Zerschossen die  ganzen Linux Tipps der  Sicherung  waren nicht erfolgreich und  das 100 x empfolge  Copyclone  damit  habe ich  in der tat Angst  mir  mein OS bei  der  Daten Sicherung  zu zerschießen ,  wenn das  mir Paragon  2012 geht   ist  das  jedenfalls eine einfache  und  zuverlässige Lösung ,
Paragon  nutze ich unter  Windows schon seit  2005 hat mich noch nie  in Stich gelassen wenn man einiges beachtetet.

Wenn das mit  Paragon  klappt überlege grade wie  man unter  Linux Paragon  lauffähig machen kann  , 
die  Notfall CD ist  ja ein Linux ...


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2019)

> Wenn das mit  Paragon  klappt überlege grade wie  man unter  Linux Paragon  lauffähig machen kann  ,


Das wäre mir zu riskant mit sowas auf einem Produktiv-System (?) herum zuspielen, ohne die Gewissheit zu haben, das die Backups die ich gemacht habe, auch wirklich funktionieren. 

Es gibt für Linux teils sehr mächtige Backup Software. Bacula, Amanda, Rsync oder Veeam wären da zu nennen. Solch erprobte Software würde ich einer Bastellösung immer vorziehen.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt für Linux teils sehr mächtige Backup Software. Bacula, Amanda, Rsync oder Veeam wären da zu nennen. Solch erprobte Software würde ich einer Bastellösung immer vorziehen.



Das haben  wir alles  durch  nicht  zu  gebrauchen  zu  umständlich von  der Bedienung   und genau  da kann  man nicht  Sicher sein  ob  die  Wiederherstellung  funktioniert  , 
das System Tool was  es unter  Ubuntu und Lubuntu  gibt Driver  oder  so ähnlich  damit  hatte er  auch  eine  Sicherung  gemacht  beim  Booten mit  der  Linux DVD und den  Versuch  auf  die  Sicherung  zuzugreifen  kam dann die  Überraschung,   nicht  Zugreifbar 
es war  nicht  möglich das  Wiederherstellen   alle  Daten weg.


----------



## c1i (26. Oktober 2019)

Wenn alle Tools fehlschlagen ist in der Regel von einem Bedienungs-/ Konfigurations-/ Nutzungsfehler auszugehen.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Die Linux Tools sind zu kompliziert  keins hat eine Komprimierung, die taugen halt nichts , das ist wie beim Amiga damals wenn man ein Datenbank Programm oder System Backup Tool suchte ,
gab es nur schr*t, für den PC hingegen mehrere gute Lösungen u.a die Bandlaufwerke zur Sicherung , ich hatte sogar eins für meinen PC damals und die Systemwiederherstellung funktionierte .


----------



## c1i (26. Oktober 2019)

Ein Image als Backup zu komprimieren ist auch nicht sinnvoll, denn es stellt eine weitere Gefahrenquelle für die Wiederherstellung dar. Und nicht alles, was kompliziert ist, taugt nichts. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es für dich zu kompliziert wird, sobald Befehle ins Spiel kommen, die nicht per GUI ausgeführt werden können. In diesem Fall ist Linux leider nichts für dich, denn auf lange Sicht wird dich das nur daran hindern, dein OS sinnvoll zu nutzen. 

Hier, ein wenig Lektüre. Alt aber zeitlos. Bitte auch lesen. 

Linux ist nichts fuer dich. | OpenSource is a lifestyle …


----------



## Gary94 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Linux Tools sind zu kompliziert * keins hat eine Komprimierung*, die taugen halt nichts...



Das ist falsch. Clonezilla bietet die Option der Komprimierung via gzip an.



colormix schrieb:


> ...Bandlaufwerke zur Sicherung...



Auch das unterstützt Linux und zwar per default. Nennt sich tape archiver (tar) und dafür gibt es auch einen Switch für gzip Kompression.
Damit kannst du einen tarball erstellen und ihn dann irgendwo auf ein Band schreiben lassen.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Es ist zu kompliziert diese Linux Tools , da bin ich nicht der einzige .


----------



## Gary94 (26. Oktober 2019)

Wo genau stehst du denn an? Vielleicht kann man ja mal eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zusammenstellen.

Schwer oder gar kompliziert ist Clonezilla garnicht.


----------



## c1i (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es ist zu kompliziert diese Linux Tools , da bin ich nicht der einzige .



Das ist leider so nichtssagend wie jemand, der in der Autowerkstatt sagt:"Mein Auto ist kaputt. Es ist rot."


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Das  mit der  Anleitung  kannste vergessen ist auch paar Wochen wieder vergessen , keine Lust wenn ich mal schnell das System sichern will oder wieder herstellen mehren Seiten vorher lesen zu müssen , ich habe nur einen PC Monitor ,
wenn man so eine CD bootet wie  soll ich dann die Anleitung lesen 
 da geht es sogar schneller Linux Neu zu installieren als  mit diesem umständlichen und unübersichtlichen Tool rum hantieren zu  müssen ,
ich  habe einfach auf dieses sehr schlechte Tool Clonezilla keine nerven und möchte mich damit auch nicht beschäftigen .


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  mit der  Anleitung  kannste vergessen ist auch paar Wochen wieder vergessen , keine Lust wenn ich mal schnell das System sichern will oder wieder herstellen mehren Seiten vorher lesen zu müssen , ich habe nur einen PC Monitor ,
> wenn man so eine CD bootet wie  soll ich dann die Anleitung lesen
> da geht es sogar schneller Linux Neu installieren als  mit diesem umständlichen und unübersichtlichen Tool rum hantieren zu  müssen ,
> ich  habe einfach auf dieses sehr schlechte Tool Clonezilla keine nerven und möchte mich damit auch nicht beschäftigen .


Was für Daten willst du denn bitte sichern, bzw. wofür ist das Image aus deiner Sicht denn gut? 

Wenn es primär um Dokumente  oder Medien (Bilder, Videos, Audiodateien) geht,  hättest du mit einer externen HDD doch eine gute Möglichkeit wichtige Daten zu sichern. Wäre mir persönlich deutlich lieber, als auf die erfolgreiche Wiederherstellung eines Images zu hoffen. Ich hatte vor etlichen Jahren auch einmal dieses Paragon dafür im Einsatz, aber mangel wirklicher Relevanz dann wieder fallen lassen, weil es eigentlich auf die o.g. Inhalte ankommt. Zumal du dieses Backup Image ja auch "irgendwo" speichern willst, nicht wahr? Und da kommt ja wieder eine externe HDD ins Spiel. 

Ich habe den Eindruck du machst dir einiges viel zu kompliziert. Think simple 


Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Nur das OS sonst nichts ,
gesichert hatte ich es mit  Paragon Vers. 2012 Boot CD erst mal,
 nur wenige Maus klicks ob das mit dem Wiederherstellen funktioniert weiß ich nciht.

Dieses HDClone erinnert an MS Dos Zeiten wo man grade MS erfunden hatte also so was tu ich mir garantiert nicht an 
und weil dieses Tool so was von unüberwindlich ist besteht die Gefahr das man sich beim Sichern des OS das vorhanden OS auf dem PC zerschießt, das lass ich lieber .


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Nur das OS sonst nichts ,
> gesichert hatte ich es mit  Paragon Vers. 2012 Boot CD erst mal,
> nur wenige Maus klicks ob das mit dem Wiederherstellen funktioniert weiß ich nciht.
> 
> Dieses HDClone erinnert an MS Dos Zeiten wo man grade MS erfunden hatte also so was tu ich mir garantiert nicht an ,


Du bist schon merkwürdig, vieles erschließt sich dem geneigten Leser nicht, was du beabsichtigst.

Beispielsweise willst du unbedingt Linux nutzen, obwohl dir fast alles, was Linux ausmacht und wo es seine Stärken ausspielt, zu kompliziert ist.
Warum nutzt du nicht einfach Windows? Du brauchst für Linux doch offenkundig ständig ein Team von Experten, das dir durch den Alltag hilft?! 

Es sei denn natürlich du stehst total drauf, permanent gegen Mauern zu rennen und auf die hier bekannte zähe Art sämtliche Probleme zu lösen... Dann mach so weiter 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Du bist schon merkwürdig, vieles erschließt sich dem geneigten Leser nicht, was du beabsichtigst.
> 
> Beispielsweise willst du unbedingt Linux nutzen, obwohl dir fast alles, was Linux ausmacht und wo es seine Stärken ausspielt, zu kompliziert ist.



Leider hatte ich keine andere Wahl auf dem PC wo Linux ist war Vista64 und Browser Updates wurden alle nach und nach Gesperrt da bilb mir  nur Linux über denn Windows 10 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  und dafür kann das  Linux nichts wenn Tools einfach schlecht sind m mit Linux selber bin ich zufrieden,
Einen Technisch und Optisch intakten PC 4 CPU  Kerne  der immer noch Gut funktioniert  und ausreichend schnell ist schmeiße ich wegen so was nicht weg nur weil für Windows Support eingestellt ist .


----------



## FKY2000 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich keine andere Wahl auf dem PC wo Linux ist war Vista64 und Browser Updates wurden alle nach und nach Gesperrt da bilb mir  nur Linux über denn Windows 10 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  und dafür kann das  Linux nichts wenn Tools einfach schlecht sind m mit Linux selber bin ich zufrieden,
> Einen Technisch und Optisch intakten PC 4 CPU  Kerne  der immer noch Gut funktioniert  und ausreichend schnell ist schmeiße ich wegen so was nicht weg nur weil für Windows Support eingestellt ist .


Teile doch mal deine genaue Hardware mit... Würde mich interessieren.

Linux hat sicher seine Vorteile, aber es erfordert, bei aller Sympathie, (nutze es im Rahmen meiner zahlreichen Raspberry Pis gerne und ausgiebig) nunmal leider seinen Tribut in Form von Sorgfalt und eingehender Beschäftigung damit es gut funktioniert.
Windows ist im direkten Vergleich schlicht einfacher zu handhaben und die Anwendungsvielfalt, sowie Kompatibilität ist für den durchschnittlichen Privatuser in jeder Hinsicht größer.
Was genau gefällt dir an Win10 denn nicht, was sich nicht abstellen oder mindern ließe?
Ich bin nachwievor davon überzeugt, daß du mit Windows besser fahren würdest. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Oktober 2019)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Was genau gefällt dir an Win10 denn nicht, was sich nicht abstellen oder mindern ließe? Ich bin nachwievor davon überzeugt, daß du mit Windows besser fahren würdest.


Zwangsupdates, Unstabil usw. wenn man aus seinen vorherigen Kommentaren heraus lesen kann. Hat nur Stick mit Datenvolumen, weil die Mieterschaft in diesem Wohnblock zu feige ist den Vermieter darauf aufmerksam zu machen, das es nicht so weiter gehen kann. Windows 10 hat er nie genutzt und hinzu kommt, das Er kein Knebelvertrag mit einem jeweiligen Provider abschließen will und redet diese schlecht (Siehe Unitymedia Thread).

Und was das Backup bei Linux angeht How to Use Timeshift to Backup and Restore Linux System. Ich sehe auch in diesem Thread, das Er die Hilfe nicht annehmen will. Es gibt Backup Möglichkeiten unter Linux die hier genannt wurden.
Ich bin raus.


----------



## Gary94 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  mit der  Anleitung  kannste vergessen ist auch paar Wochen wieder vergessen , keine Lust wenn ich mal schnell das System sichern will oder wieder herstellen mehren Seiten vorher lesen zu müssen , ich habe nur einen PC Monitor ,wenn man so eine CD bootet wie  soll ich dann die Anleitung lesen



Dann schreibs dir auf, druck es aus oder mach Bilder davon auf einer Kamera. Keine Ahnung gibt zig Möglichkeiten.



colormix schrieb:


> da geht es sogar schneller Linux Neu zu installieren als  mit diesem umständlichen und unübersichtlichen Tool rum hantieren zu  müssen , ich  habe einfach auf dieses sehr schlechte Tool Clonezilla keine nerven und möchte mich damit auch nicht beschäftigen .



Nocheinmal, Clonezilla ist weder unübersichtlich noch schlecht. Ich würde sogar sagen es ist fast selbsterklärend.

Nur habe ich noch immer nicht verstanden was du denn nun erreichen willst. Ein komplettes Image oder nur Verzeichnisse sichern?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du nicht einfach Windows? Du brauchst für Linux doch offenkundig ständig ein Team von Experten, das dir durch den Alltag hilft?!



Ich würde direkt zum Mac raten.
Für jemandem der sich überhaupt nicht mit der Technik auseinandersetzen will das perfekte System.

Kostet natürlich etwas mehr.

Aber "günstig" "sicher" und "bequem" sind drei Sachen, die sich *immer* Gegenseitig ausschließen.


----------



## Ellina (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich weis auch nicht so recht, Linux nutzen wollen aber dann ist doch alles kompliziert.

Man kann es sich auch kompliziert machen und mal davon dass man ne multi-CD machen kann die genau auf das entsprechende system angepasst ist dann hat man ne live system und kann dort auch ins internet und anleitungen die man lesen muss lesen.

Ich nehme um daten auf ne HDD zu sichern mc und kopiere da die dinge.

Aber wenn du ehe das image erstellen willst wenn du es gerade installiert hast. Dann installier es erneut.

Verstehen muss man es nicht. Dass ist deutlich komplizierter nach zu denken um es zu verstehen.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Das  liegt  an den Programmieren die  diese  Tools Programmierern  noch immer  in der MS Dos Steinzeit leben   noch nicht mitbekommen haben, das Linux auch Leute nutzen die nicht  Studiert haben !

Bei nur ca. 10  % Linux Verbreitung macht sich keiner die  mühe    was Zeitgemäßes  zu  programmieren man greift  in die  Motten Kiste .
Das mit Paragon   Backup  ist  nur  eine schlechte Notlösung in der Hoffnung  das das  Wiederherstellen funktioniert   weil es unter Linux nichts gibt ,
das  Imgage das nur  noch 10 GB komprimiert  umfasst habe   habe  ich mir auf die  Ext. Netz HDD  kopiert .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  liegt  an den Programmieren die  diese  Tools Programmierern  noch immer  in der MS Dos Steinzeit leben   noch nicht mitbekommen haben, das Linux auch Leute nutzen die nicht  Studiert haben !


MS DOS Befehle sind Mächtig ! Um Linux zu verstehen: Seite 1 Beitrag 10 von c1i Linux ist nichts fuer dich. | OpenSource is a lifestyle … Letzte Überschrift "Du bist nicht bereit, dir Wissen anzueignen"


colormix schrieb:


> Bei nur ca. 10  % Linux Verbreitung macht sich keiner die  mühe    was Zeitgemäßes  zu  programmieren man greift  in die  Motten Kiste .


Dann fang selber an, ein Programm zu Programmieren oder hör auf die Menschen anzugehen, die Open Source zur Verfügung stellen. Dies kann sich schlichtweg ändern!


colormix schrieb:


> Das mit Paragon   Backup  ist  nur  eine schlechte Notlösung in der Hoffnung  das das  Wiederherstellen funktioniert   weil es unter Linux nichts gibt ,


Dir wurden mehrere Programme/Tools vorgeschlagen, und hast diese Konsequent ignoriert. Entweder bist Du nur zu Faul Dir etwas anzueignen, schlichtweg Unfähig oder beides.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das Linux auch Leute nutzen die nicht  Studiert haben !


Du hast immer noch die Möglichkeit das nachzuholen.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Oktober 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Dir wurden mehrere Programme/Tools vorgeschlagen, und hast diese Konsequent ignoriert. Entweder bist Du nur zu Faul Dir etwas anzueignen, schlichtweg Unfähig oder beides.



Das ist doch bei ihm immer so.

1. Er hat ein Problem, dass er nur sehr grob umreißt
2. Alle Linux Programme sind doof, kompliziert und damit kann man das nicht lösen
3. Er ignoriert sämtliche Vorschläge die ihm gemacht werden --> weil alles doof ist, kompliziert und ohnehin nicht funktioniert
4. (Das kommt als Nächstes) Er fängt an zu lamentieren, dass hier keine Experten im Forum sind und wir alle keine Ahnung haben...

Es ist immer dasselbe Muster bei ihm.
Er steht sich selbst massiv im Weg, vermutlich sind auch im RL alle gegen ihn...


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 1. Er hat ein Problem, dass er nur sehr grob umreißt
> 2. Alle Linux Programme sind doof, kompliziert und damit kann man das nicht lösen
> gegen ihn...



mit  deinem Sinclair ZX81, Speichererweiterung auf 16kB aus Signatur 
hast  du  wohl  ein  Problem ganze Texte zu lesen ,
es geht nur um  Backup  Software vor  Linux !


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> hast  du  wohl  ein  Problem ganze Texte zu lesen



Stell dir vor, der Showmaster betritt die Bühne und die Band schließt mit einem "SELFOOOOWNED". Ach Keule, bitte hör endlich auf, deine Zeit hier zu verschwenden und geh Bäume pflanzen oder Müll in deiner Umgebung aufsammeln. Und nein, die Antwort ist nicht immer 42.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> es geht nur um  Backup  Software vor  Linux !



Wenn du ganz einfach haben willst, machst du das Image halt mit dd.

z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda

Dann haben wir hoffenlich erstmal  Ruhe.


----------



## fipS09 (27. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
> 
> Dann haben wir hoffenlich erstmal  Ruhe.



Wenns nur so einfach wäre. Erstell ihm dafür bitte ein GUI


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz einfach haben willst, machst du das Image halt mit dd.
> 
> z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
> 
> Dann haben wir hoffenlich erstmal  Ruhe.




Sichert nur  das Verz dev und der  Rest  
und wo hin geht wohl per Gedanken  Übertragung ,
 bei   wiederherstellen   kucke  ich vorher in der  Glas Kugel ?

ich  habe  habe mehrere  LW auf  der  HDD 
sda1 2 3 und 4

eine oder zwei Zeilen fest abzuspeichern für so was  ist ja nicht  das  Probleme ,  ich habe  eh meine  Linux Version auf SD Karte  .

Einer   der  Schwachpunkte bei Linux ist das  fehlen von guten Backup Tools .


----------



## fipS09 (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Einer   der  Schwachpunkte bei Linux ist das  fehlen von guten Backup Tools .


Eines deiner Probleme ist das du schlicht keine Ahnung von der Konsole hast, in der quasi alles was du willst problemlos machbar ist.
Gib den Befehl bitte nicht ein, der sichert nicht das dev Verzeichnis.


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Eines deiner Probleme ist das du schlicht keine Ahnung von der Konsole hast, in der quasi alles was du willst problemlos machbar ist.
> Gib den Befehlt bitte nicht ein, der sichert nicht das dev Verzeichnis.



Linux besteht  heute aus  einer  Benutzer  Oberfläche   schon mal mitbekommen,  wie so  sollll man  wie  im  PC Mittelalter  wieder  ellenlange  Texte über  so  eine  Konsole  eintippen  wenn  Linux  schon seit  einer  sehr  langen Zeit über eine Benutzeroberfläche  verfügt ?


----------



## fipS09 (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Linux besteht  heute aus  einer  Benutzer  Oberfläche   schon mal mitbekommen,  wie so  sollll man  wie  im  PC Mittelalter  wieder  ellenlange  Texte über  so  eine  Konsole  eintippen  wenn  Linux  schon seit  einer  sehr  langen Zeit über eine Benutzeroberfläche  verfügt ?



Nicht nur aus einer, es gibt sogar viele verschiedene. Aber keine davon bietet für jede Konsolenfunktion einen Button, deshalb wirst du mit Linux niemals komplett zufrieden sein. Du erwartest 1000 verschiedene Funktionen, die alle im System vorhanden sind, aber es fehlen dir die passenden Knöpfe.

Wer solche Programme mit schickem GUI benötigt nutzt meist kein Linux, wer Linux nutzt, weiß in der Regel wie man ein Backup ohne diese Drittanbieter-Software erstellt.


----------



## c1i (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Linux besteht  heute aus  einer  Benutzer  Oberfläche



Besteht es nicht!

Lies meinen Link, beschäftige dich mit deinem OS, bediene es so, wie vorgesehen. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, benutze ein anderes OS. Das ist dir überlassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Einer   der  Schwachpunkte bei Linux ist das  fehlen von guten Backup Tools .



Ganz genau, deswegen wird es sich insbesondere bei Servern niemals durchsetzen...


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  liegt  an den Programmieren die  diese  Tools Programmierern  noch immer  in der MS Dos Steinzeit leben   noch nicht mitbekommen haben, das Linux auch Leute nutzen die nicht  Studiert haben !


Stimmt. Die Eingabeaufforderung ist wirklich Steinzeit. Glücklicherweise gibt es seit Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista die Powershell, womit man endlich zu unixoiden Betriebssystemen aufgeschlossen hat.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Eingabeaufforderung ist wirklich Steinzeit. Glücklicherweise gibt es seit Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista die Powershell, womit man endlich zu unixoiden Betriebssystemen aufgeschlossen hat.



Wobei auch da ein kopieren/einfügen per Strg+Shift+C/V nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2019)

Doch, ist es. Wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, inwieweit das bei älteren Powershell-Versionen möglich ist. Aber die aktuelle 5.1 Version gibt es auch für Windows 7/Server 2008 R2: Herunterladen und Installieren von Windows PowerShell 5.1 | Microsoft Docs


----------



## FKY2000 (27. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei auch da ein kopieren/einfügen per Strg+Shift+C/V nicht möglich ist.


Was in der Shell schon sehr nervig ist.
Strg+ irgendwas ist einfach in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen... Schon ein natürlicher Reflex 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen, 

der Thread ist temporär wieder offen, da der TE etwas nachtragen will. 
Die Konsequenzen bei OT sollten jedem klar sein.

@ TE
Nutz die Chance! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz einfach haben willst, machst du das Image halt mit dd.
> 
> z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
> 
> Dann haben wir hoffenlich erstmal  Ruhe.



Funktioniert nicht , 
es kommt  bei Lubuntu die Fehlermeldung 
nicht verfügbar oder nicht ausführbar , 
ich habe die Aktuelle LTS Version 64 von  Lubuntu, die Festplatte 
 ist ausreichend groß genug .

von MS Dos kenne ich das so,  das  man  immer ein Quell und
Ziel Laufwerk angeben muss was  hier wohl ganz fehlt ?

hatte dann geändert auf z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/*sda3*,
weil das das Backup LW ist , ging ebenfalls nicht , gleiche Fehlermeldung die oben .

Offensichtlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Untuntu und Lubuntu ?

Wenn so eine Zeile funktionieren würde ?
Sichern  und Wiederhersteller, 
 ist es ja kein Thema wenn man sich das mit einem Text  Editor macht sich das  z.b. auf eine SD Karte mit kopiert die man auch als Boot und Installation LW für Linux hat/hatte und  zum Sichern sich 
das auf die HDD kopiert Text Zeile ... dann jeweils Copy/Paste im der Konsole öffnet .

Konsole auf und mal schnell was tippen damit ist es offensichtlich nicht getan  und im Ubuntu Forum konnte ich nichts weiteres brauchbares finden , was funktioniert .

Das Sichern mit der Live CD von Paragon Backup funktioniert jedenfalls ist umständlich weil man den PC extra Booten muss,
ob die System Wiederherstellen überhaupt  funktioniert weiß ich nicht weil das Tool für Windows ausgelegt ist .

Wünschenswert wehre eine dd mit Datenkomprimierung die auch funktioniert auch die Wiederherstellung .
 Lubuntu, MX und was sonst noch so genutzt wird ?

PS es gibt sicherlich einige die sich ihr Linux schön eingerichtet haben und es so mal ganz als Image Back sichern wollen für den Fall der Fälle ,  dafür ist das Thema letztendlich  gedacht .


----------



## Bunkasan (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht ,
> es kommt  bei Lubuntu die Fehlermeldung
> nicht verfügbar oder nicht ausführbar .



Seih froh, das überschreibt das Laufwerk sda mit lauter Nullen. Ein mMn etwas schlechter, aber nachvollziehbarer Scherz.



> von MS Dos kenne ich das so was man  immer ein Quell und
> Ziel Laufwerk angeben muss was  hier wohl ganz fehlt ?
> 
> hatte dann geändert auf z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/*sda3*,
> weil das das Backup LW ist , ging ebenfalls nicht , gleiche Fehlermeldung die oben .



if= (Angabe der quelle) /dev/zero (Schnittstelle die nur nullen ausspuckt) of= (Angabe des ziels) /dev/sda (Laufwerk mit der Bezeichnung sda inklusive ALLER Parttionen, MBR usw)


> Offensichtlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Untuntu und Lubuntu ?
> 
> Wenn so eine Zeile funtionieren würde Sichern  und Wiederhersteller
> ist es ja kein Thema wenn man sich das mit einem Text  Editor macht und sich z.b. das auf eine SD Karte mit kopiert die man auch als Boot und installtion LW für Linux hat/hatte .



Tut es, wenn man das richtige eingibt, aber da du dich hier wie die Axt im Walde benimmst, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn dir da keiner mehr weiterhelfen will. Abgesehen davon, dich davon abzuhalten, deine Platte zu überschreiben, wars das auch bei mir mit der Hilfe, die du sowieso wieder nicht annimst. Tüdelü!


----------



## CiD (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> von MS Dos kenne ich das so was man  immer ein Quell und
> Ziel Laufwerk angeben muss was  hier wohl ganz fehlt ?


Nein, fehlt nicht oder was glaubst du wofür _*if*_ und *of* steht?! 



colormix schrieb:


> hatte dann geändert auf z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3


Ist _/dev/zero_ dein Quelllaufwerk? Nicht? Warum nutzt du dann diesen Parameterwert?!



colormix schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Untuntu und Lubuntu ?


Nicht bei diesem Tool!



colormix schrieb:


> Konsole auf und mal schnell was tippen damit ist es offensichtlich nicht getan


Doch ist es!



colormix schrieb:


> und im Ubuntu Forum konnte ich nichts weiteres brauchbares finden , was funktioniert .



dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

LIES!



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Seih froh, das überschreibt das Laufwerk sda mit lauter Nullen.


Schade, das es nicht passiert ist


----------



## Bunkasan (29. Oktober 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Schade, das es nicht passiert ist



Ja, es ist schon eine Leistung selbst bei einem "delete system32" Joke zu scheitern... aber das hätte ihn wohl leider auch nicht davon abgehalten weiter seinen Bullshit zu verbreiten, und User zu beleidigen, wenn er darauf hingewiesen wird, dass er Unrecht hat. Und im schlimmsten Fall kopiert sich das ein Unbeteiligter in bester Absicht und Unwissenheit und nullt sich die Platte. Unserem selbsternannten Experten hätte ich den Spaß durchaus gegönnt, nachdem was er mir schon alles an den Kopf geworfen hat.

@Colormix: Klick ma auf den Link über mir, vielleicht machts ja doch zur Abwechslung mal "Klick" im Kopf... Ich empfehle den Absatz "Partitionen klonen" gerne auch mit ein paar Fava-Bohnen, dazu einen ausgezeichneten Chianti.

EDIT: pls close

Es driftet schon wieder...


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Oktober 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Seih froh, das überschreibt das Laufwerk sda mit lauter Nullen. Ein mMn etwas schlechter, aber nachvollziehbarer Scherz.



Mal ganz davon ab das ich sowas dann immer extra noch nachschlagen würde wenn ich den Befehl nicht kenne, damit er unter Angabe der richtigen Parameter bei mir das macht was er soll. Und wenn ich diesen so wie er da steht "dd if=/dev/zero" bei Google eingebe, hätte man das ganz leicht selbst rausgefunden... gleich die ersten Einträge. 
Aber wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert...


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Zitat Zitat von Bunkasan Beitrag anzeigen
> Seih froh, das überschreibt das Laufwerk sda mit lauter Nullen.
> Schade, das es nicht passiert ist



So so du wüscht also anderen Usern die hier lesen und das so versuchen einen Schaden am PC ja ?


----------



## _Berge_ (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So so du wüscht also anderen Usern die hier lesen und das so versuchen einen Schaden am PC ja ?



Andere wären sicher fähig andere Beiträge zu lesen oder zu Googlen

Zudem es nur dir gewünscht ist, evtl. lernst du ja aus solchen Fehltritten? 

Warum verhälst du dich so?  Muss man dir echt alles vorkauen und in kleinen häppchen vorlegen?


----------



## CiD (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So so du wüscht also anderen Usern die hier lesen und das so versuchen einen Schaden am PC ja ?



Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich der festen Überzeugung das Andere die Bedeutung von > *z. B.* < kennen und weiter denken können als nur 5 Meter nasser Feldweg. Zumal die Masse u. a. auch dazu im Stande ist eine Suchmaschine zu bedienen und oft auch wissen wo man speziell für ihre Distro (bzw. generell für Linux) umfangreichere Informationen zu ihrem Anliegen her bekommen. Nicht zuletzt, auch gewillt sind sich, weit über ein simples copy&paste hinaus, mit den Themen zu beschäftigen.

Die Dokumentationen der meisten Distros sind sehr oft richtig gut gepflegt und überaus Informativ und bieten obendrein auch weiterführende Beispiele...selbst für komplexere Anliegen.

Für so simple Sachen wie Systembackups existieren tausende Anleitungen im Netz...da ist für fast jeden etwas dabei...was auch ein Grund ist weshalb man sich mittlerweile die tipperei sparen kann und oft nur Verlinkungen als Antwort gibt. 

PS: Generell versuche ich ehr nur Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe zu geben, in der Hoffnung der Hilfesuchende lernt etwas dabei. Das passiert allerdings nur wenn man auch Willen zur Eigeninitiative mitbringt.

pls /close


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
> 
> LIES!
> 
> ...



das ist alles so viel Text das kann ich mir alles garnicht merken


----------



## CiD (29. Oktober 2019)

Als ob die paar zielen Text im Abschnitt *Image einer Partition sichern* zu viel sind...und die paar Zeilen bezüglich Komprimieren sind natürlich für dich auch eine Lebensaufgabe die zu lesen.


----------



## Körschgen (29. Oktober 2019)

Wie oft muss der TE noch zeigen, dass er gar nicht an Lösungen interessiert ist?


Es wurden mehr als genug Lösungsvorschläge gegeben.


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Als ob die paar zielen Text im Abschnitt *Image einer Partition sichern* zu viel sind...und die paar Zeilen bezüglich Komprimieren sind natürlich für dich auch eine Lebensaufgabe die zu lesen.



Genau das meine ich das man hier mehr rum Raten muss ...

Es kann nicht sein wenn man mal das System eben komplett sichern oder wiederherstellen will/muss das man erst mal Seitenweise Text lesen muss .

1.) Sichern komplett System Laufwekr incl. Bootloader Partition Tabelle .
2.) Wiederherstellen komplett mit Bootloader Tabelle Partition  .

Verständliche Lösungsvorschläge mit den Jeder klar  kommt ?


----------



## _Berge_ (29. Oktober 2019)

Lesen, verstehen und ein paar mal machen und es ist drin, wo ist da das Problem 

Wenn du ernsthaft Interesse daran hast machst du das, ansonsten scheinst du im Gebiet Linux oder Allgemein PC falsch zu sein.


----------



## CiD (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich das man hier mehr rum Raten muss ...


Nur DU musst Raten!



colormix schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein wenn man mal das System eben komplett sichern oder wiederherstellen will/muss das man erst mal Seitenweise Text lesen muss .


Der Wiki-Beitrag hat ein Inhaltsverzeichnis, auf das entsprechende klicken, paar Zeilen lesen und ausführen. Das dauert keine 5 Minuten...außer bei dir! 



colormix schrieb:


> Verständliche Lösungsvorschläge mit den Jeder klar  kommt ?


Die gibt es in dem von mir verlinkten Wiki! Soll ich sie dir noch abtippen oder ein Screenshot hier posten?

Wenn du nicht Willens bist auch nur 5 Minuten deiner Zeit in die Lösung DEINES Anliegen zu investieren, hast du eben Pech gehabt. Wir sind hier nicht deine persönliche Anlaufstelle für IT-Probleme die dir alles bis ins kleinste Detail vorträgt nur weil du zu faul bist ein paar Zeilen Text zu lesen!

Dein unverschämtes Verhalten geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. 

/gemeldet


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

ich kommen nun mal mit diesen ellenlangen Text Seite DD nicht klar,
 ein Bekannter der hier mit liest,  lässt ausrichten Er auch nicht .


----------



## Teacup (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich kommen nun mal mit diesen ellenlangen Text Seite DD nicht klar,
> ein Bekannter der hier mit liest,  lässt ausrichten Er auch nicht .



Das Problem ist jetzt einfach, dass jede Erklärung zu dem Wiki noch länger wäre als das Wiki. Den Post müsstest Du ja dann auch wieder lesen.

Im Forum ohne Lesen und Schreiben weiter zu kommen geht halt irgendwie nicht.

Schau Dir doch ein paar Videos auf Youtube dazu an.


----------



## Ellina (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin ja kein Experte, Kenne mich mit Linux nur aus.

Kein System hilft dir, ich glaube es wäre ratsam den Computer ganz ab zu geben. Ich glaube es wäre für uns hilfreich und für dich da du dann keine neuen Probleme hast die du hier in langen texten lesen must und erklären musst.

Eine angepasste lösung gibt es alleine wegen den ganzen mbr Paditionen nicht. (MBR = Master Boot Record; Padition = Eine festplatte in padition zu unterteilen) Das heist selbst wenn wir eine lösung Erstellen würden. Würde sie wegen deiner Paditionen nicht funktionieren weil ich z.b. anders paditioniert hat als 3 andere in den Thera.

Daher verstehe ich einfach nicht wieso das nicht geht. Dann setzt dich ne Wochenende mal hin und trink genügend kaffee und beschäftige dich mit den Thema so viel wie du kannst.

Irgend was an Erfarung sollte hängen bleiben. Sonst gilt das eingangs gesagte.

Wie gesagt bin kein Experte sondern Fortgeschrittene Linux anwenderin. Aber egal.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich kommen nun mal mit diesen ellenlangen Text Seite DD nicht klar.



Dann würde ich dir raten, und das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, dir ein anderes Hobby zu suchen. Oder zumindest ein anderes Betriebssystem zu benutzen, das etwas "Benutzerfreundlicher" ist. 
Alles was  fernab von 0815 ist setzt etwas Eigeninitiative vorraus. Da wird man nicht drum rum kommen sich damit zu beschäftigen. 

Ich hab mir das grad mal als nicht Linuxnutzer durchgelesen, und ich denke ich würde es anhand der Beschreibung hinbekommen. Klingt nicht sonderlich kompliziert, und ist auch nicht unverständlich geschrieben. Da kenn ich ganz anderes. 

[edit]Stimmt gar nicht, DSM ist ja eine Linux Distribution.  Da durfte ich mich für die verschienden Updatestrategien auch einlesen, wenn einem die vorgefertigte Lösung nicht reicht.  Von daher...


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das grad mal als nicht Linuxnutzer durchgelesen, und ich denke ich würde es anhand der Beschreibung hinbekommen. Klingt nicht sonderlich kompliziert, und ist auch nicht unverständlich geschrieben. Da kenn ich ganz anderes.



Du bist Linux Nutzer und hast noch nie ein Backup gemacht  habe ich das Richtig verstanden ?

Bei Windows hier ziehe ich öfters mal System Backup immer bevor ich Updates mache  mit dem oben genannten Paragon Backup und hatte auch schon paar mal eine System Wiederherstellung LW C;   damit gemacht .


----------



## Teacup (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du bist Linux Nutzer und hast noch nie ein Backup gemacht  habe ich das Richtig verstanden ?



Ne, haste falsch verstanden. =/


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das ist alles so viel Text das kann ich mir alles garnicht merken


Und damit ist hier der Ofen entgültig aus.  Du hattest deine Chance, aber hast sie (wiedermal) nicht genutzt. Von daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als hier dicht zu machen. 

Begründung: 
Der gepostete Wiki-Artikel ist weder besonders lang, noch ist er unverständlich. Da kenn ich ganz andere Linux-Wikis wo du wirklich eine Wall of Text serviert bekommst.
Ein Betriebssystem wie Linux erfordert einiges an Lernbereitschaft. Diese ist hier (scheinbar) nicht vorhanden. Linux will eben kein Windows sein, das wirst du akzeptieren, oder dir ein anderes OS suchen müssen. 
Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen. 

Danke @ Community das ihr trotzdem versucht habt zu helfen.  
Die Lösungsvorschläge liegen vor und damit ist hier dann auch Schluss.
*
*Closed**

Gruß
Pain


----------

